
Hollywood Manager: I Stole from Alanis Morissette and Other Clients and I'm Sorry - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/legal-and-management/7759516/hollywood-business-manager-i-stole-from-alanis
======
6stringmerc
THR link if preferred:

[http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/hollywood-
business-...](http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/hollywood-business-
manager-i-stole-alanis-morissette-clients-im-sorry-guest-column-992658)

